

Muting annoying users on Twitter without unfollowing them - rmontanaro
http://blog.rmontanaro.com/2011/05/14/muting-twitter-users-without-unfollowing-them/

======
swombat
Despite what you might think, unlike Facebook, people do not really give a
damn if you unfollow them on Twitter. Stop being such a wuss and just unfollow
people whose tweets you don't want to see. If they're the rare case who gets
back to you and asks you why, you can then provide them with valuable
feedback.

~~~
noelchurchill
I have an old friend I follow on twitter who tweets way to much garbage and I
want to unfollow her, but I know for a fact she uses an unfollow tracker, and
I KNOW it'll spite her. I wish there was a way to mute people right in
Twitter.

~~~
jarin
If she's an old friend, just tell her (as an old friend) that you're not
interested in her tweets and that's why you're unfollowing her. To rely on
third-party services to avoid dealing with interpersonal relations is what is
known as "being passive-aggressive".

Anyway, it's not like you're calling her baby ugly, it's just Twitter.

~~~
hnhg
She might not take it well. You might then say he's better off without that
kind of friendship, but that's not the outcome he wanted.

------
abraham
Slipstream is an interesting Chrome extension that also supports this feature.
It is more powerful in that you can also hide tweets that contain keywords. I
believe that it checks tweets as they are rendered to the page so you never
have to see them getting removed from the page.

<http://slipstre.am/>

------
benreyes
This is great and thanks for open sourcing the code.

There is also another chrome plugin called Proxlet <http://proxlet.com> which
does something similar. Seems like there are many tools out there but
discovery and marketing is all ways an issue.

------
rmason
Refynr is a much better tool <http://refynr.com/>. It works on Twitter as well
as Facebook and you have much more granular control of what to include or not
include.

Apologize in advance for the autorun video he has added to his home page ;<(.

------
edderly
Is there an equivalent for Facebook? Not necessarily to deal with 'annoying'
people but I want to prioritize messages from a subset of friends/family.

~~~
JCB_K
You can set up lists of friends, and on every post there's a hide button,
where you can either hide the person, or the kind of post.

------
slig
If you'd rather use a native client with loads of features, including blocking
people and keywords, give YoruFukurou a try
<https://sites.google.com/site/yorufukurou/home-en>

~~~
notjoeflynn
Hibari (<http://hibariapp.com/>) is another native OS X client with muting
(and, in my opinion, a nicer interface than YoruFukurou.)

------
mike-cardwell
Twitter really need to add this functionality to the core service. I use
several different Twitter clients. I'm following a couple of users who I'd
like to hide the tweets of, but it would potentially be awkward to unfollow
them if they notice.

~~~
mct
One native-Twitter solution available to you today is to create a private list
containing only the people you'd like to read on a regular basis.

[https://support.twitter.com/entries/76460-how-to-use-
twitter...](https://support.twitter.com/entries/76460-how-to-use-twitter-
lists)

~~~
josephb
This is how I use twitter!

Lists are very useful if you follow are large number of people. Create a few
smaller lists of the things you really want to see or that are important.

I created a list for the services I use, I check it once a day to see who's
tweeted about something new and improved.

I have another list for co-workers and friends and check that one as my
default.

------
gmac
Nice. One thing I'd really like would be the option only to see those tweets
from someone that have been retweeted at least once - as a kind of filter for
general interest. I've given no thought to whether that would be possible,
though.

------
adamfeldman
There's an easier way to do this on Twitter - I just have a private "friends"
list on that has everyone I actually care about following on a day-to-day
basis. I can follow tons of people, but I only regularly read tweets on that
list.

------
swah
What I would really want is a "Mark all as read" and to never see the same
tweet again.

